# I feel proud!



## NutMeg (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, it's not that exciting compared to some of the amazing weight loss stories on here, but it makes me feel good. I've finally got my butt back in gear and starting doing Pilates regularly again, and I can see the difference already! I love how I look and feel when I'm working out. My back and shoulder pain is reduced, my neck strain is less, my headaches are less frequent, I sleep better, and I generally feel healthier. I don't need to loose any weight, just tone up and be more fit. My only problem is that I have a bad knee, and while I've managed to work my pilates rountine around it I'm having trouble working in cardio without making it hurt even more. I'm going to try speed walking for about half an hour tomorrow and we'll see how my knee feels on Wednesday. I'll make a decision then.


----------

